# coolermaster storm enforcer fan mod



## automaton (Feb 11, 2003)

coolermaster storm enforcer 2x 200mm fan front intake top exhaust 110cfm 
I want to put a 103 cfm fan in rear exhaust
what do you think/:dance:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can pretty much put anything anywhere that you like (space permitting) with a few modifications.

With that being said, what exactly are you asking? There is likely already a fan opening in the rear of that case, so it's just a matter of using a fan that fits that opening.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Specs for that case says it comes with 1 x 120mm rear fan & 1 x 200mm front fan.
If you add a 120mm rear fan I would suggest disconnecting the top fan.


----------



## insertacoolname (Jan 26, 2012)

Why would you recommend disconnecting top fan? What about radiator at rear and top fan?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test and monitor temps. All cases are different. Not all fans are the same.

Test in various combinations and monitor temps to see how it runs the coolest.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

insertacoolname said:


> Why would you recommend disconnecting top fan? What about radiator at rear and top fan?


Side mounted and top mounted fans can disrupt the preferred front to rear airflow.


----------

